# Your dogs pedigree



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I have tried to check everyones pedigrees for their dogs but I would like to see a place where they are all together.I would like to see your dogs Pedigree. These are mine.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/449060.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/513611.html


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's my most awesome pup Jerry,

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/427170.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/442991.html


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Which temperament trait do you like most about your dog that you think might have carried through Jerry?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

These are my two dogs

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/129126.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/460211.html


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/551825.html


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/481179.html


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My young dog Jett
www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/475579.html


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm going to assume you just want GSD pedigrees?


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Please disregard my question. That was the reason I would be interested in a pedigree so I was just curious.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Not GSDs, but here you go...

My young Malinois:
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/120590/Ernny-Mi-Ji

My Labrador:
http://www.crittercreeklabradors.com/StellaElwood.pdf


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/561144.html


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/560967.html


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't have a pedigree as such, but I was told this was his Sire.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1180&c=10


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

ALL dogs not just GSD. So far so good keep them coming. Might see something here to breed my Doodle Bug to.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> ALL dogs not just GSD. So far so good keep them coming. Might see something here to breed my Doodle Bug to.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buko's pedigree.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/706514.html

Soda PoP's mom is his half sister on mothers side, father is his half brother from the fathers side.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Littermate, same ped as my Lykos:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/596842.html

My GSD, Tira:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/432725.html


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Malinois, Loup Noir Horatio, AKA Rico

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/579150.html


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Cyko: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/59440/Like-A-Hurricane-Chayym-Chanan

Havoc: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/112945/Loup-Noir-Havoc


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

> My GSD, Tira:
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/432725.html


I have seen both you dogs parents work in person. Both are extremely nice.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For some reason I couldn't cut and paste but here they are. All on pedigree data base

Thunder's sire - Janosch von der Germanenquelle
dam - Lens vikar

Trooper's sire - Trold Caesar
dam - Angela Canyon


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is my work dog's: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/602110.html


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

My Rottweiler:

http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/pedigree.asp?ID=1TLE716DFF


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Oscar From Mike's Place (Orion)

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/102364/Oscar-from-Mike's-Place


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

my dog Garak
www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/529836.html


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

All my dogs pedigrees are on my website, links to each dog are at http://www.dantero.com/malinois.php


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Fawkes:

http://www.dantero.com/dogs.php?id=898

Everyone else is unknown.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are my three GSD, I'm assuming Isis and Nirro's are correct as I never got papers for either one : 

Isis http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/544094.html
Nirro http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/479352.html
Brittney http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/396458.html

And Bob's
Arcas http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/459132.html
Rocky (same pedigree as Isis and also no papers)
Onja http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/401666.html


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

2 with the same ped...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/487512.html


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Here's my most awesome pup Jerry,
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/427170.html
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/442991.html


Oh Al you got a pup from Jason? Both parents are in the system, put your pup in, it's easy as pie.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

My two are in my signature


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Leslie Patterson said:


> my dog Garak
> www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/529836.html


Leslie, love the ped, how is this boy working out for you? 

Terry Fisk, your dogs are bred how I like em too. What a bummer about the reg's. Nice looking dogs everybody!


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

For some reason people in the BS dogs don't seem to use the pedigree database, and even the belgian shepherd dog data base, that used to have all three recognized breeds (in the US) hasnt been updated in a long time. So i sat down and posted his pedigree on a blog so you could see it. =)

http://blessedbelgians2.blogspot.com/


----------



## Xavier Neme (Sep 15, 2008)

My dog´s pedigrees:
Iwan - BM
Coda - DS
Aza - DS
Mike - xDS
Karo - GSD
Dinno - GSD


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Jazz - http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/108533/ZJazz-ot-Vitosha

Wish - http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/127615/Wish-(Haudenshield)


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry, Wish doesn't really show the pedigree:

Nicky (Verlee) PH1

Pako PSA PDC

Cindy PHi, Obj


Dasty vd berger Hochburg SchH3

Czara v Jagerhaus SchH1

Xena de Zennevallei SchH1 IPO2


----------



## Cheryl Long (Jan 23, 2008)

Dasko, my GSD

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/564466.html


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

My dog faust Bloedlijnen.nl (brn 13310)


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Terry Fisk, your dogs are bred how I like em too. What a bummer about the reg's. Nice looking dogs everybody!


Thank you! The big bummer about the papers is that Isis was a replacement pup for Nirro that I never got papers for. The breeder assured me that we would get papers before I even considered looking at the litter. Now, I have a really nice young dog and screwed again. I understand he has another litter on the ground by the same female. Buyer beware!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

here's Edge: www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/568890.html

grace has one but seems to have misplaced it somewhere....


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Brago aus der Rittermark:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/461142.html


Ivo don den Grauen vom Monstab:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/499365.html


Ozeta Gymor:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/507237.html


Ember von Hartwin:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/573824.html


Dareya vom Vielhauer:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/555010.html


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ann freier said:


> grace has one but seems to have misplaced it somewhere....


Ann, I remember seeing some GSD rescue putting the "vom" or "von" behind the dog's name with a street name, perhaps of where the dog was fostered or found as a stray? So it was like Rinny von Elm Street or something. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Ann, I remember seeing some GSD rescue putting the "vom" or "von" behind the dog's name with a street name, perhaps of where the dog was fostered or found as a stray? So it was like Rinny von Elm Street or something. :lol:


ALL RIGHT! \\/ 

So I can just arbitrarily assign these names to my pre-owned dogs? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

My dog is a rescue dog. Maren this might be the rescue you are thinking of http://www.sheprescue.org/.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Here's The Rottweiler, Andy
http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/pedigree.asp?ID=QNDRRLV0OC

And Billy the German Shepherd
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/575388.html


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG look at little Billy, they don't get cuter than that! What a brave little guy being that high up of the floor and looking right into the camera chest puffed out and all. Good stuff.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

That is very cute, lol


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

These are my main and up-and-coming breeders.

Petro & Pippa http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/588800.html

Volt http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/588802.html

Brisa http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/487758.html

Treva http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/407267.html

Aika http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/398317.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> OMG look at little Billy, they don't get cuter than that! What a brave little guy being that high up of the floor and looking right into the camera chest puffed out and all. Good stuff.


Is he great or what? Fell in love with that little guy first time I saw that photo. :lol:


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

My Dutchie http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=11040


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What does tijdens de keizersnede mean ??


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

being that the death is the same day as the dogs birth I would say she died during delivery


----------



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

I just registered Loki today on line, won't have the papers from the AKC until next week (to enter him into the database).

This is his pedigree from his parents on back.

I am new to the pedigree thing, but slowly learning.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=450382&modir=506781


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Abram http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/399777.html

Boa http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/453344.html

Ccatti http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/454354.html

Jocie http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/454353.html


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

Ryot du Ciel Rouge 
Sire: http://ducielrouge.com/breeding-program/dogs/up-and-coming/nacho/
Bitch: http://ducielrouge.com/breeding-program/bitches/current/zulu/ 

Ulrich du Loups du Soleil 
Sire: http://ducielrouge.com/breeding-program/dogs/current/culprit/
Bitch: http://www.loupsdusoleil.com/dogs_meet_Leila.html


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Buster:

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/38624/Ahab-vom-White-Canyon


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/387681.html


Darach:

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/31407/Sid-vom-Haus-Pixner


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/341359.html

They'll go into a GSD Database when they have something to show for themselves.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: OMG look at little Billy, they don't get cuter than that! What a brave little guy being that high up of the floor and looking right into the camera chest puffed out and all. Good stuff

You are right, what a little bad ass. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Hutch van Tiekerhook
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/522522.html

Ozzy von Ehret
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/571343.html


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Goose
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/796074.html

Rogue
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/796079.html

Tango
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/796070.html


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My GSD Havok is on my siggy.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What does tijdens de keizersnede mean ??


tijdens de keizersnede=during c-section


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

The bloodlines from our dogs can be found on their page at my website: www.vanleeuwen-hollandseherders.nl, go to "onze hollanders" and click on one of the dogs.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Current dogs:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/454832.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/575537.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/538634.html

Retired dogs:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/326762.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/332963.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/315199.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/106197.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/347871.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/333633.html


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

My dobe Cosmo- http://www.dobermannvereniging.nl/modules/pedigree/mpedigree.php?pedid=176117

My Riesenschnauzer Foxy- http://www.leidenschaftkennels.ca/fgiantlitterpedigree.htm


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is Judge's pedigree. 

Osyrius Silver Chrome VonMarionHaus-GSD IMO he is NICELY bred. I just wish that his mom would have been titled. BUT oh, well he is still a GREAT GSD. 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/528847.html

My Am. Staffs is a little different being a heavy outcross and I lost her papers so, I can tell you that she runs WhiteRock,Gaff on the bottom and OFRN and York on the bottom. I'm not sure that her AKC papers weren't hung from the get-go. 

Courtney


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Sire: Betty's Buster Bizzybody COR
Dam: Dixie's Daisy Doodlebug ROM

My dog is intelligent and trainable. He possesses a strong desire to work and is happiest with regular activity and a job to do. This confident dog loves his family, but may be somewhat reserved with strangers. He is naturally protective of his owners without being overly aggressive.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ronan

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/796054.html

Baker

BYB LabX
Closest thing to a pedigree I got was 'Dad was 120 lbs, Mom was 100 lbs.'


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

My malinois Noeska http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=12154

My husband's dog Laika http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=14871

and her pups http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/printnest.php?ID=1761


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Bella (Dutch Shepherd)-

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/dutch_shepherd/pedigree/654458.html


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I think maybe this should be a sticky, so tht everyone new can post the pedigrees of thier dogs!


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are my Giant Schnauzers 

Enya http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/giant_schnauzer/pedigree/507740.html

Ax http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/giant_schnauzer/pedigree/484930.html

"Q" http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/giant_schnauzer/pedigree/511231.html


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so are you happy now, jerry?????

and just what are youdoing with this info? are you a democrat or republican? big brother?? (now that i've posted Edge's ped..duh)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I was trying to find a good breeding to my Boston Doodle Bug. Somehow I don't think any of these dogs will do. LOL


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

My signature has my dog's pedigree:


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

So, I decided to load up my husbands gsd Bacchus to see what's his family looked like.

hard to believe this pretty dog lineage:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/588872.html

produced this nasty little dog?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GYu1hSRvhM

Dog genetics are interesting :-o


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Little? That thing looks like a Grizzley.....poor guy was just sittin' there reading the paper! LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice,............


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/129341.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/396706.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/429754.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/458974.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/367732.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/297345.html


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris, Great looking bunch of dogs and I like your pedigrees.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I was trying to find a good breeding to my Boston Doodle Bug. Somehow I don't think any of these dogs will do. LOL


Jerry
If you breed your dog with one of these fine GSD's what will you end up with?
A Boston German
A German Bug
Or A Doodle Dog
:twisted: :mrgreen::-k :-s 

Terry


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My first partner's father's side. Can't find momma.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/121301.html

I have the Czech pedigree in hand but can't find my boy either.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> So, I decided to load up my husbands gsd Bacchus to see what's his family looked like.
> 
> hard to believe this pretty dog lineage:
> 
> ...


I'm a member of a working dog forum in Germany and I heard that Arlett Kennels have good dogs. Had a look at the web site and nearly freaked out at some of the pictures but then started to read some of the ideas Margrit van Dorssen has. She has bred to Wannaer Höhen and Pendelbach (very good working lines). Her history of the sables is worth reading:

http://www.arlett.de

Maybe your "Hullk" picked up something down the lines..........


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Terry, I think it would have to be a German Bug. We use to call them Volkswagons.


----------



## Katie Schifferli (Oct 17, 2007)

My dog-
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/514053.html


----------



## michael carroll (Jan 19, 2009)

here' some of mine,more later

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/538470.html


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/535602.html


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/131741.html


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks,
this confirms a belief I have.

lg



Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm a member of a working dog forum in Germany and I heard that Arlett Kennels have good dogs. Had a look at the web site and nearly freaked out at some of the pictures but then started to read some of the ideas Margrit van Dorssen has. She has bred to Wannaer Höhen and Pendelbach (very good working lines). Her history of the sables is worth reading:
> 
> http://www.arlett.de
> 
> Maybe your "Hullk" picked up something down the lines..........


----------



## Cindy Alves (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/562992.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/562991.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/562993.html


----------

